# Reliability of 2002/2003 SE-R



## Guest (Aug 16, 2002)

I was just curious on what the reliability is like for the 2002/2003 SE-R. 
I am now in the market to trade in my '99 GXE Limited for either a 2003 SE-R, Civic EX Coupe, or Protege5.
Since I bought my Sentra new back in February 2000 it has been in the shop 5 times for repair!! The car only has 21,000 miles.

Your comments/help is appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

I wouldn't bother with the Protege5. It handled like a brick when I test drove it. If you don't go teh SE-R route, you would be better off with the Civic (as much as I hate to say that). I haven't heard of anyone having many problems with the SE-R though, so I would imagine it's going to be a pretty stout car, and will get better with time. Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2002)

What was the performance like on the Protege5? I have read in the Protege forum that it is just "ok"?


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

The protege5 is nothing spectacular. But they are coming out with a mazdaspeed protege. Its basically the mazda mp3 with a small turbo. Gets like 170hp. The mp3 was supposed to be a pretty good handling car, and i would assume that the mazdaspeed protege would be even better. I still dont like the looks though. Other than wheels, it looks pretty much the same as a regular protege. Which is ugly. But thats just my opinion.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

i like the new neon....imo it looks a little better...(under the hood that is with that nice turbo)


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

I went to the 2000 vancouver international autoshow and i found the neon r/t to be by far the more impressive car for interior. 150horse isnt bad either


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

use the lemon law on it.. you should be able to get a full refund.. get a lawyer n such..


----------



## red SE-R (Jun 23, 2002)

i went and (curious) test drove the protoge` and after tuning out the sales man and ignoring his pleas to slow down and to not hit the truck at 95 miles and hour whyle changing lanes . i decided that it slower than the SE-R and does NOT handle near as well either. also i noticed that it smoked alittle idling and it did this *BEFORE* i got ahold of it.stick with the SE-R


----------

